# Probleme mit VMware Player



## anne (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

ich benutze den VMware Player [3.1.2 build - 301548]. Hier ist WinXP installiert. Hat auch immer alles gut funktioniert...

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass beim Start folgende Meldung angezeigt wird:

Cannot open file "C:\ProgramData\VMware\dndlogs\dndlog.conf": Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
Cannot connect virtual device floppy0 because no corresponding device is available on the host.

Do you want to try to connect this virtual device every time you power on the virtual machine?

Somit kann auch das CD-Laufwerk in der VM nicht benutzt werden. Lt. meinen "Googleergebnissen" ist es jedoch normal, dass die Datei "dndlog.conf" *nicht* angelegt ist. 

Habt ihr das Problem auch - und falls ja, evtl. eine Lösung dafür?

Vielen Dank!


----------

